# candle light steam engine



## Mitchg07261995 (Apr 2, 2013)

has anyone seen this amazing work of art? 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ka3wmoI23C4[/ame]
i contacted the builder and got the plans from him, they are metric and in dutch  but come with all the instructions for building. Im thinking maybe build this when i get a machine of my own or when my shop teacher has a meeting and has a sub, all of this of course when im done with my stirling engine that im building 
here is an over view of the engine
http://home.hccnet.nl/hvisser.5/stirling-25.html
if anyone would like a pdf of the plans, feel welcome to email me at [email protected]


----------

